# Acogerse



## R.Olive

Olá, colegas de tradução!

Estou a traduzir para português uma certidão de nascimento emitida pela Venezuela e o documento de fotocópia fiel e exata termina com esta frase de uma só palavra: "Acogerse". Alguém me poderá ajudar relativamente ao significado deste "acogerse"?


----------



## Cainejo

Em Espanha nao faz sentido. "Acogerse" é amparar-se, numa lei, num direito...


----------



## R.Olive

Cainejo said:


> Em Espanha nao faz sentido. "Acogerse" é amparar-se, numa lei, num direito...



Obrigada pela resposta. Confesso que também não me está a fazer sentido este "Acogerse" sozinho e no final do documento...


----------



## Carfer

Não encontro nenhuma certidão de nascimento venezuelana com essa característica. As fórmulas de declaração de conformidade que usam são as tradicionais. Se puder transcrever toda a fórmula da certificação pode ser-nos útil e, já agora, esclarecer, se porventura souber ou puder deduzir do contexto, se se trata de alguma questão de *i*migração, uma vez que a certidão pode ter sido utilizada num processo de legalização de um imigrante e '_acogerse_' corresponder ao despacho de deferimento que depois aparece reproduzido na fotocópia do original (isso não explica o uso do infinitivo em vez do mais natural imperativo, mas não me parece que seja de excluir essa possibilidade).


----------



## R.Olive

Também não encontro nada do género. Já traduzi várias certidões de nascimento e respetiva certificação de fotocópia e nunca vi este termo neste contexto. Penso que estes documentos serão usados cá para poder efetuar a legalização.

Transcrevo o documento em causa:

"Hoy, 04 de julio de 2019, en la Oficina o Unidad de Registro Civil (...). Quien suscribe (...), Registrador Civil según Gaceta Municipal número (...), de conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 55 de la ley Orgánica de Registro Civil, publicada en la Gaceta Oficial de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela número (...). Certifico que el contenido del presente documento es copia fiel y exacta de los datos asentados en el Acta Original que reposa en los archivos de este Registro Civil. Acogerse."


----------



## Carfer

O artº 55º dessa Lei Orgânica trata do Expediente Civil Único, uma espécie de registo centralizado, em suporte duplo, físico e digital, de actos de registo civil respeitantes a cada cidadão ou residente na Venezuela. Não tenho a certeza de nada, trata-se de simples deduções, obviamente falíveis, mas, da leitura do capítulo III, respeitante aos arquivos (artº 46º e seguintes), fico com a suspeita de que _'acogerse_' corresponde a um despacho de recebimento/arquivamento/ dessa certidão de nascimento que porventura irá iniciar o expediente civil único do interessado. A lei é muito recente, o que talvez explique a discrepância da fórmula com aquelas que até agora costumávamos ver. Anteriormente, o registo civil estava organizado numa base estadual. Quererá dizer que, ao passar para registo centralizado a nível nacional, a abertura do expediente se faz com uma certidão de nascimento? E que '_acogerse_' corresponde ao despacho que o manda abrir? É plausível. _'Acoger_' aparece no artº 46º, relativo aos arquivos, parecendo, portanto, haver uma relação entre '_acoger_' e arquivar. As certidões de actos de registo civil solicitadas pelos interessados, por outro lado, estão igualmente sujeitas a registo (veja o artº 65º). Nessa perspectiva de registo de actos, '_acoger_' parece igualmente fazer sentido. Naturalmente, também nessa perspectiva, o '_se_' de _'acogerse_' não será reflexivo, mas apassivante ou indefinido, como em '_faça-se', execute-se_' e termos semelhantes dos despachos burocráticos.

P.S. Se não se puder ir mais longe no significado do termo, eu traduziria literalmente por _'acolha-se_' ou, para ser mais fiel ao original, '_acolher-se_'. Não me preocuparia em procurar um termo correspondente no formulário português, que não existe (nem a prática, se for essa que alvitrei).


----------



## gato radioso

Era bom que tivêssemos por cá algum forero venezolano para nos acolher à ajuda dele. Que eu saiba, não há nenhum uso especial no registo juridico desta palavra, ao menos em Espanha, e o significado é sempre o que já vocês disseram: recorrer a alguém ou a alguma coisa procurando amparo ou protecção.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Era bom que tivêssemos por cá algum forero venezolano para nos acolher à ajuda dele. Que eu saiba, não há nenhum uso especial no registo juridico desta palavra, ao menos em Espanha, e o significado é sempre o que já vocês disseram: recorrer a alguém ou a alguma coisa procurando amparo ou protecção.


Mas e se não for reflexivo (_'acogerse/acolher-se'_)? '_Acoger_' não tem igualmente o sentido de receber, admitir, aceitar, acolher alguém (ou alguma coisa?)? Se a abertura do tal '_expediente_' se basear na entrega de uma certidão que nele ficará arquivada, _'acoger_' não faria sentido? (o pronome '_se_' não teria então função reflexiva, bem entendido, doutro modo não fará mesmo sentido nenhum).

P.S. No forum de Solo Español há, naturalmente, uma probabilidade muito maior de encontrar alguém de lá.


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> Mas e se não for reflexivo (_'acogerse/acolher-se'_)? '_Acoger_' não tem igualmente o sentido de receber, admitir, aceitar, acolher alguém (ou alguma coisa?)?


Tem sim esse sentido, mas em Espanha nunca vi para documento. Quanto à forma verbal, o infinitivo reflexivo sem mais era usado em Espanha para ordens no exército ou pelos maestros mais sérios: "¡Callarse!", "¡sentarse!", mas não sei se pode ter similitude.



Carfer said:


> o pronome '_se_' não teria então função reflexiva, bem entendido, doutro modo não fará mesmo sentido nenhum)


Lembre que em espanhol o "se" nem sempre é reflexivo, é perfeitamente possível dizer "la solicitud tiene que tramitarse hoy". Eu não acharia estranho ver "tramítese", ou mais comum "archívese". É o verbo "acoger" o que é estranho para mim, e o infinitivo também.


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Tem sim esse sentido, mas em Espanha nunca vi para documento. Quanto à forma verbal, o infinitivo reflexivo sem mais era usado em Espanha para ordens no exército ou pelos maestros mais sérios: "¡Callarse!", "¡sentarse!", mas não sei se pode ter similitude.





Cainejo said:


> Lembre que em espanhol o "se" nem sempre é reflexivo, é perfeitamente possível dizer "la solicitud tiene que tramitarse hoy". Eu não acharia estranho ver "tramítese", ou mais comum "archívese". É o verbo "acoger" o que é estranho para mim, e o infinitivo também.



Concordo. Foi, aliás, a pensar nesse uso do infinitivo que admiti a possibilidade de ser também o caso. Esse uso existe igualmente por cá, nas mesmas circunstâncias e, julgo eu, também já bastante passado de moda. Nos usos burocrático pode ainda ocasionalmente encontrar-se, mas sem o '_se_' (_'Arquivar', 'Indeferir', 'Responder', 'Esclarecer'_ e quejandos). Quanto ao '_acoger_', pensei num possível paralelismo com o nosso '_colher_'/_'recolher_' ('_colher/recolher/ informações/dados/elementos/papéis'_), que no caso parece fazer sentido na medida em que para a constituição do tal expediente é necessário recolher documentos como as certidões dos actos. A opção por _'acoger_' poderia justificar-se pela impossibilidade de usar _'coger_', uma vez que esse verbo é obsceno nalgumas partes da América do Sul, incluindo a Venezuela. Não me convence, mas é a única explicação que me parece ter alguma viabilidade, mesmo que remota.


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> pela impossibilidade de usar _'coger_'


Hummm, não pensei nisso...


----------



## R.Olive

Em primeiro lugar, quero agradecer a todos pela vossa preciosa contribuição! Coloquei a mesma questão noutro grupo e o que me foi dito por uma advogada é que esta fórmula é ainda recente, mas cada vez mais comum na Venezuela, e que significa algo como "las partes aceptan su contenido".


----------



## Carfer

Isso é curioso tratando-se de registo civil, uma vez que nele não intervêm entidades com diferentes interesses, como num contrato ou num litígio judicial, pelo que falar de partes só se estendermos muito o conceito. Falar de partes também sugere, aliás, que é igualmente usado noutros contextos legais. Ficarei atento a ocorrências futuras. O que diz, contudo, sugere-me que corresponde, essencialmente, a um equivalente do nosso '_Está conforme_', tanto mais natural quanto se trata de uma certidão. Foi a minha primeira ideia, mas o '_se_' complicou a coisa (e continuo sem entender o porquê do uso dessa forma verbal).


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> mas o '_se_' complicou a coisa (e continuo sem entender o porquê do uso dessa forma verbal).


O famoso "se"... É o nosso modo mais habitual de fazer a passiva, pense como "ser acolhido".


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> O famoso "se"... É o nosso modo mais habitual de fazer a passiva, pense como "ser acolhido".


Em abstracto, não tenho nenhum problema com isso, no português também acontece, mas neste caso continua a intrigar-me o que levará a que se diga '_acolher-se_' ou '_ser acolhido_' no final de uma certidão, no infinitivo e na passiva e, para mais, num domínio em que o que importa é a fidelidade do documento ao que os intervenientes disseram ou ao teor do original que se reproduz. Nos registos consignam-se factos. A vontade das partes ou intervenientes que a ideia de aceitação implica e que é fundamental num contrato, por exemplo, não tem aí cabimento. Ou então certificam-se os teores desses registos e o mesmo se passa quanto à vontade e à aceitação. A terminologia do Direito costuma ser bastante precisa (tem de ser, porque a lei não pode ser incerta) e mesmo em sistemas diferentes, há por detrás dela uma lógica e uma arquitectura legal que um estranho pode sempre minimamente entender. Ora, mesmo depois de ter lido a lei para a qual a certidão expressamente remete, não consigo ir além de umas hipóteses canhestras para explicar como é que aquele '_acogerse_' se coaduna com esse quadro, que, ainda por cima, tanto tem de semelhante com os nossos. E, se é novidade, como já me parecia que era, o que é que mudou de fundo que justifique tal inovação terminológica e o uso de um verbo cujo significado real nem os falantes nativos entendem? É isso que me intriga e me leva a ficar de pé atrás com a explicação dada. Espero e desejo que estas dúvidas  sejam só problema meu e que alguém consiga encontrar uma resposta fundamentada e confiável.


----------

